# Considering SSRI's - do they truly help for anxiety and blushing?



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey there. So, I'm on propral and my problem, like I once mentioned here, is anxiety-related blushing. If I did not blush, I would be fine with people, I'm almost sure of it. 20mg still causes me to really have to fight blushing, and I don't really know what I could do about it. I always thought SSRI's are mostly used for depression. I suppose I do suffer of that, too, but still.. Would they be of any help with blushing? If they sometimes make you 'feel like a zombie', then surely that's good for anxious blushers if you feel a little off and don't blush as a result? :sus I mean, propral was supposed to be my salvation, but alas the tough spots (ie. actually having to go anywhere, eating out in public, etc..) still get me! 

Any opinions are welcome. Also, what would be a good SSRI to start with, with least side effects for the body? I won't kill myself under any medication, I'm sure of it. So I rather have those kind of side effects than ones that affect my heart or something.


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump - all advice welcome


----------



## pegger18636 (Aug 3, 2010)

There's probably not a best SSRI to start with, everyones completely different so what works wonders for one person may do nothing for another. Same thing with side effects, everyone experiences them differently from different drugs, so reading what other's recommend is pretty much a waste of your time. SSRI's were originially developed for depression yeah but they've done studies and they've been shown to be effective for people with SA. The ones with FDA approval to treat SA are Paxil Zoloft and Effexor as far as I know, but that doesn't necessarily mean those are the ones that'll work best for you. Celexa Lexapro Prozac also pretty popular.

Will they help to get rid of your blushing?? That's pretty hard to say. SSRIs are always the first line treatment so you usually will need to try them before they prescribe you anything else. The antianxiety drugs like benzos beta blockers and MAIOs are all more potent and might do a better job but they also have way more side effects, some have tolerance buildup issues and withdrawal problems. I've tried Paxil and Celexa and they did nothing for me, now I'm on Pristiq and nothing really so far. One word of caution incase you didn't know all SSRI's have a pretty big risk for developing sexual side effects like anorgasmia/loss of sensitivity. Personally I've had them from all 3, but yeah it could be worth it if they actually help you.

If blushing is your only issue you could maybe just try some cognitive therapy. If you try not to blush and focus on it you just keep blushing. Why is it such a bad thing if you blush? No it's a ***** lol but try accepting that you blush for now. Know that it happens and accept it and try not to get pissed off about it and eventually maybe you'll blush less.


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Sadly I still get sudden feelings of horror every day at school, so yeah. :/ I'll just go to a doctor again


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Pegger gave a good explanation of your options. 
each of the meds may act differently on different people. Your best bet would be to try the different ones. 
Based on the results, you can go back to your doctor and get a different med.


----------



## aric (Aug 6, 2010)

I gotta say, I know what your going through. Typically, my "past" behavior - when I am presented with a social situation I tend to blush, speech is studdered a little bit, and I tend to smile - which makes me look awkward lol. 

I tried prozac, which made me agitated. Went on zoloft, which I did not like at all. Finally went on Celexa, which, I really like. I'm able to hold down a conversation with people, and CONTROL the blushing, smiling, nervousness around others which is great! Oh yeah, celexa is available in a generic form - citalopram, and I believe from what I've heard if you don't have insurance can cost around $4-15 at walmart. It's a very inexpensive SSRI which is the most commonly perscribed ssri due to its success rate from my belief from what psychiatrists have told me. Only downside is drowsiness, but, you can take that at night. Talk to your doctor, and, ask why he or she has perscribed you a certain SSRI - do your own research at home, and good luck!


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

SSRI's can help anxiety and can (in some) help blushing. The anti-anxiety effect takes time and it's a psychological effect unlike benzos which act mainly psychologically and physically. If the ssri helps you with your anxiety that in turn will reduce your blushing. But it will only help if you gain from the ssri and have success with it. I still blush and take an ssri but I can control them now and they dont bother me at all now.


----------



## tightfaced (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been on Paxil and Lexapro and neither of them reduced the blushing. Paxil kind of made me ignore it more but I still blushed.


----------

